# Wow self made items!



## Hrvatska (10. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr nicht auch immer den gedanken gehabt ein eigenes item in wow einzuführen?

MACHT DAS! bitte posten was für items ihr so herstelt!  (!) Sollte realistisch sein kein HC ULTIMATE 1337 haxXor sh**t (!)

How to make? http://crazyhunter.c...de/itemcreator/

Mein item...

[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Gebrochene Klinge von Azeroth[/font]
[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]
MfG. MasterTronic  [/font]


----------



## Nomisno (10. Mai 2010)

Hier ist der erste Entwurf für ein Cataclysm-Item ^-^

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38579


----------



## Zengatsu (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38618 

beste xD


----------



## Arandes (10. Mai 2010)

Hab damals mit so einem Addon (Name ist grad entfallen) viele In-Game-Items entworfen. Unter Anderem ein Kraut für Tauren zum Kauen. Taur'Ahelo hiess das glaube ich. Ist schön für RP und so. Aber sonst so eine "phantasiereiche" Seite - nää, danke. Da sehe ich den Sinn nicht.


----------



## Torun (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38621




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Hab damals mit so einem Addon (Name ist grad entfallen) viele In-Game-Items entworfen. Unter Anderem ein Kraut für Tauren zum Kauen. Taur'Ahelo hiess das glaube ich. Ist schön für RP und so. Aber sonst so eine "phantasiereiche" Seite - nää, danke. Da sehe ich den Sinn nicht.


Gryphonheart oder so hies das oder?


----------



## Arandes (10. Mai 2010)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Gryphonheart oder so hies das oder?




Yay, genau. Gryphon Heart Items. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (10. Mai 2010)

Ja unbedingt auf meinen und den Namen der Waffe achten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klinge des Cyklan's


----------



## Torun (10. Mai 2010)

Blazing Dildo of the Firequeen

XD

Was sagt ihr dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rx07 (10. Mai 2010)

Hogger's Rache







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38633

xD


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (10. Mai 2010)

Torun schrieb:


> Blazing Dildo of the Firequeen
> 
> XD
> 
> ...



Da fehlt noch der Seteffekt mit einem schwedischen Liebestrank der bezauberungen durch Illidan verhindert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38657

auch wenn der Dps etwas unrealistisch ist aber so nen Speed wär Episch xD


----------



## Yveri1985 (10. Mai 2010)

hmmm auf die bitte hin das es hier realistisch sein soll ... abba dolche mit 1,40 speed und 385dps oO selbst als legendary total unreal xD


----------



## sykee (10. Mai 2010)

Globale Erwärmung  

meins^^


----------



## Serpen (10. Mai 2010)

Todestöter 


Nicht zu Toppen


----------



## DiegoDark (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein versuch!^^

Thori'dal, Furor der Zukunft 


^^HUNTER ITEM^^


----------



## benbaehm (10. Mai 2010)

das wäre mal n stab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bloodhoofs Wisper   Wird beim Aufheben gebunden   Einzigartig   Zweihändig Stab   1500 Rüstung   + 300 Ausdauer   + 250 Beweglichkeit   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blauer Sockel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blauer Sockel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blauer Sockel   Sockelbonus: + 12 beweglichkeit   Haltbarkeit 100 / 100   Benötigt Stufe 80   Trefferchance: Bei einem erlittenen Treffer im Kampf besteht eine Chance, dass Ihr von einer schützenden Barriere umhüllt werdet, die den Schaden jedes Angriffs um 450 verringert. Die Barriere hält 15 Sek. lang an.   Anlegen: Nahkampfangriffe, die Eure Gesundheit auf unter 50% verringern, gewähren Euch 10 Sek. lang 9000 Rüstung. Kann maximal einmal alle 30 Sekunden auftreten.   Anlegen: Erhöht Waffenkundewertung um 122.   Anlegen: Erhöht Angriffskraft um 400.


----------



## benbaehm (10. Mai 2010)

ja ich weiß, formatierungen retten leben... sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Bloodhoofs Wisper 

 Wird beim Aufheben gebunden 

 Einzigartig 

 Zweihändig Stab 

 1500 Rüstung 

 + 300 Ausdauer 

 + 250 Beweglichkeit 

 Blauer Sockel 

 Blauer Sockel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Blauer Sockel 

 Sockelbonus: + 12 beweglichkeit 

 Haltbarkeit 100 / 100 

 Benötigt Stufe 80 

 Trefferchance: Bei einem erlittenen Treffer im Kampf besteht eine Chance, dass Ihr von einer schützenden Barriere umhüllt werdet, die den Schaden jedes Angriffs um 450 verringert. Die Barriere hält 15 Sek. lang an. 

 Anlegen: Nahkampfangriffe, die Eure Gesundheit auf unter 50% verringern, gewähren Euch 10 Sek. lang 9000 Rüstung. Kann maximal einmal alle 30 Sekunden auftreten. Anlegen: Erhöht Waffenkundewertung um 122. Anlegen: Erhöht Angriffskraft um 400.


----------



## Brummfixx (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38661

Claymore of Azzinoth


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2010)

Unfug entfernt.

Ich bin noch im Entscheidungsprozess ob das hier schlicht und ergreifend ein plumper Aufzählungsthread ist oder ob es hier sogar um Inhalt geht.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38666 den hätte ich mit meinem Magier gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torun (10. Mai 2010)

Mr. Hurrikaneee

^^


----------



## Liberiana (10. Mai 2010)

Only 4 Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick mich


----------



## Lenay (10. Mai 2010)

Faulklinge


----------



## LubuLegend (10. Mai 2010)

Herzreisser


----------



## CptNemo (10. Mai 2010)

Hrvatska schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht auch immer den gedanken gehabt ein eigenes item in wow einzuführen?
> 
> MACHT DAS! bitte posten was für items ihr so herstelt! (!) Sollte realistisch sein kein HC ULTIMATE 1337 haxXor sh**t (!)
> 
> ...



sind die Fehler der Rechtschreibung so gewollt? ;-D


----------



## Valumes (10. Mai 2010)

Snickers


----------



## toast. (10. Mai 2010)

Wer den Witz versteht ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baby Seal


----------



## Baraccathrall (10. Mai 2010)

Hey klasse Seite zum rumspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein Schild

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38684


----------



## Eboron (10. Mai 2010)

Gabel

super sache =)
sollte jeder besitzen


----------



## DiegoDark (10. Mai 2010)

Und mein Zweiter versuch! Dieses mal ein Set!^^

http://crazyhunter.c...et/item.php?id=

Würde mich über kommis freuen!^^

mistig hat sich der link nicht richtig reinkopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarazna (10. Mai 2010)

xP
Kralle des Zarach


----------



## Holyarenotgay (10. Mai 2010)

Pestbogen des amoklaufenden Gladiators


----------



## Eboron (10. Mai 2010)

Zarazna schrieb:


> xP
> Kralle des Zarach




haha der magier wird zum feuermage und die waffe bringt ihm nix mehr xD


----------



## WeRkO (10. Mai 2010)

Mein  Kris der Lügen . Wanna have, rogues?


----------



## Eboron (10. Mai 2010)

Valumes schrieb:


> Snickers




http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38704

passt dazu xD


----------



## Muuhkuhh (10. Mai 2010)

This is Legend - WAIT FOR IT!!- dary


----------



## Elnor (10. Mai 2010)

Na da hab ich mal ein Axt entworfen 
http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38706

wie findet ihr die? Vllt schafft sie es ja mal ins Spiel ^^


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (10. Mai 2010)

Haxxor


----------



## Ghettosoldier (10. Mai 2010)

Sind Schurken wirklich so schurkenhaft? Passt also auf, dass sich das Blatt nicht wendet:

Der Zeigefinger des Meisters


----------



## saurianer (10. Mai 2010)

Das was definitiv in WoW fehlt:

Der Stab


----------



## HirschQ (10. Mai 2010)

Armbrust der Arschkrampe


----------



## Mr.Mojo (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38715

natürlich überall usebar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Elnor (10. Mai 2010)

(Fluggeschwinichkeit richtet sich nach Reitfertichkeit)<- da musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokke (10. Mai 2010)

222er Nudelholz der Quel' dalar 
Mein Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davĩs1 (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38717




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (10. Mai 2010)

hm:

Ruby's Messer 
Der Colt


----------



## Yveri1985 (10. Mai 2010)

saurianer schrieb:


> Das was definitiv in WoW fehlt:
> 
> Der Stab



gekauft , need !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (10. Mai 2010)

Ok hier mein sinnloses item:


[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/font]Monsterhai´s Totschläger


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Mai 2010)

[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Zerfetzende Glücksmünze

[/font]


----------



## lulas (10. Mai 2010)

Hier ein paar nette:

unaufhaltbarer Stab der Entjungferung

dunkler Pimmel des Gaylords


----------



## Simi1994 (10. Mai 2010)

Schallbrecher

Der Brennende Hass



Nr1: Need für meinen Krieger
Nr2: Need für meinen Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Russelkurt (10. Mai 2010)

Ich schätze ich habs übertrieben, aber so ein Stab wäre der absolute Hammer schlechthin.

Stab der endlosen Zerstörung


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (10. Mai 2010)

Untergang 
Hmm evtl. etwas zu heftig rausgekommen (was hier aber nix neues ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber was würde ich geben für ein gutes altes 3.80er Schwert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steven9797 (10. Mai 2010)

Also das passt wirklich zu Cataclysm.


Klaue der Todesschwinge


----------



## Ieatchilds (10. Mai 2010)

Meine kleine Axt^^ 

Absinth gehärtete Streitaxt


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (10. Mai 2010)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> Schallbrecher



Das Teil ist aber abgesehen von der Dps und dem Metasockel totaler Crap. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steven9797 (10. Mai 2010)

Und mein persönlicher Favorit den er kommt sicher zu Cataclysm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fels von Donnerfels


----------



## Sèv! (10. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe es schon beim Questen in Cata,ich hebe den Loot vom Mob auf und :

Misslungenes Schattengram


----------



## Simi1994 (10. Mai 2010)

Hab mir mal noch die Mühe gemacht ein Set zu erstellen.

Es stellt ein vom Schmied herstellbares Set mit 5 Teilen da, 4 davon werden beim Anlegen gebunden, eines beim Aufheben. Es hat einen 2er und einen 4er Setbonus, wodurch nicht-schmied Plattenträger trozdem den Setbonus nützen können. Es ist eine Allianz-Variante, evtl. mach ich noch eine für die Horde mit abgeändertem Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mit dem Model Viewer noch ein Bild, wie ich mir es etwa vorstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Edit: Das Verlinken von Sets funtzt leider net, also stell ich mal screenshots rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal Edit(D: Hab versäumt bei allen Teilen den Mindestlevel auf 84 zu setzen ^^


----------



## Imperious (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38784

Wie findet ihr diese Fußrüstung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (10. Mai 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon beim Questen in Cata,ich hebe den Loot vom Mob auf und :
> 
> Misslungenes Schattengram



der is mal geil xD


----------



## sykee (10. Mai 2010)

Imperious schrieb:


> http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=38784
> 
> Wie findet ihr diese Fußrüstung?
> 
> ...



danach krigst du n roundhousekick inne fresse weil dus gewagt hast chuck norris zu beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (10. Mai 2010)

Al´kar, Klinge der Götter


----------



## Blinx (10. Mai 2010)

Deathwings Abgenutzter Zahn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonäsch (10. Mai 2010)

best!
http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php


----------



## Sèv! (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein realistisches Item

Lavascheibe des Feuerfürsten 


Need mit meinem Krieger !


----------



## Korgor (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein kleiner Kolben

Streitkolben der Ewigen Kraft


----------



## Soldus (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.c...or.set/item.php

Elfen nehmt euch in Art....das Farmen beginnt jetzt! 

Link funzt nicht....


----------



## homi19 (10. Mai 2010)

ArschKratzer 



Need xD


----------



## Madeixel (10. Mai 2010)

Mein Item: Zwar etwas unrealistisch vom Schaden her ABER es hat GESCHICHTE! ^^ Und das muss ein Legendary meiner Meinung nach haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst ein erfundenes.

*Updated* Jetzt funzt es:
Verborgene Klinge des Assassinen 

Thx Ubisoft!Power to the KAZIIING!


----------



## Soldus (10. Mai 2010)

Jetzt nochmal, weil der Link vom Setcreator nicht funktioniert hat:
Nachtelfenohr 
und
Blutelfenohr


----------



## Kersyl (10. Mai 2010)

Einer musste es machen.^^

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38854


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (10. Mai 2010)

Chaosgram 

Das will ich^^


----------



## aridyne (10. Mai 2010)

Mein Link
das tool ist mal spassig, da kann man sich stdunden lang austoben

mfg


----------



## Soldus (10. Mai 2010)

Mein Traum-item: Axt des Wahnsinns


----------



## Iqs (10. Mai 2010)

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht zwei Items zu machen, sie könnten im Cataclysm MoltenCore droppen:
Eine Tank Axt mit passenden Schild.
Axt qtf: http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=38867
Schild: http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=38875


----------



## sc00p (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38881


----------



## NarYethz (10. Mai 2010)

Blinzlers Allzweckbogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@moderatoren: ja es muss auch mal einen threat geben, in dem viel gepostet wird, dennoch wage ich zu behaupten, dass der ein oder andere schmunzler dabei war / is und das reicht um gegen ein /close zu sein


----------



## sedonium (10. Mai 2010)

Auch ganz Lustig: 



10.000 Gold

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thori'dal (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php
xDDD


----------



## ReakMirak (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38922http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38922

xDDD


----------



## sedonium (10. Mai 2010)

Schaut euch das bitte mal an ^^ Sind paar gute Stats dabei   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gutschein für eine Stunde zocken

.
Steckerzieh Resistenz +10

Argumentieren + 100

Beharrlichkeit +20




Trefferchance: Bei einem kritischen Argument besteht die Chance, eure Spielzeit um 2 Stunden zu erhöhen.
Benutzen: Beschwört einen magischen Firlefanz, der eure Mutter eine Stunde lang vom Leibe hält.


"Einzulösen bei Muddi"

.

.


----------



## sedonium (10. Mai 2010)

Torun schrieb:


> Blazing Dildo of the Firequeen
> 
> XD
> 
> ...



Hab dein item noch ein bisserl verbessert ^^:


Runenverzierter Dildo


----------



## ReakMirak (10. Mai 2010)

für alle Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38932 *


oder für dds

*http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38933* xD*


----------



## Bandos (10. Mai 2010)

Das is mein kleiner Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Unanlegbare Schwert


----------



## Saxil (10. Mai 2010)

Grubengrab-Gerät


----------



## sedonium (10. Mai 2010)

Böse, böse!
Threadkiller



  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kada (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=38968

meins..... pls ab ins spiel mit dem XD will den mit meinem dudu


----------



## Glomslín (10. Mai 2010)

Für meinen Hunter nach dem ableben von todesschwinge

Langbogen des Ahnenjägers


----------



## Blanvalet (10. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Kada (10. Mai 2010)

oO die dps is scho bissel krank... da braucht ihr ja wirklich nur noch afk-auto-shoot spielen


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Der Bogen gefällt mir! Kann mir schon das Modell dazu vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonlicht (10. Mai 2010)

Hier eins von mir:


Der eine Stab



vllt erstellt ja noch jemand "Der andere Stab"


----------



## Apologist (10. Mai 2010)

ich reih mich auch mal ein.

Weltenzerstörer


----------



## WackoJacko (10. Mai 2010)

Hier ist meins 

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php


----------



## Ghettosoldier (10. Mai 2010)

Das würde ich gerne mal an meinem Hunter sehen. Sats könnten vielleicht sogar noch realistisch sein für Level 85. Naja, oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Barret M99 ''Big Shot''


----------



## Blanvalet (10. Mai 2010)

[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Eyjafjallajökull- Klinge des Vulkans


[/font]
[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Ja, ich habe den Schaden pro Sekunde vergessen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## UnholyToast (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39013

Beste Waffe gegen Ragnaros und alle anderen Feuerbösewichte


----------



## Tokenlord (10. Mai 2010)

Hab mir mal Mühe gegeben^^

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39014

Ignoriert den Schaden. hab da einfach irgendwas eingetippt. Bissl krass geworden xD


----------



## WackoJacko (10. Mai 2010)

hier einer der gut zu Randomgruppen passt^^

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php

Hoffentlich der richtige link


----------



## Noenon (10. Mai 2010)

Godlike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gamons Paradeklinge


----------



## Naguria (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php


----------



## Blanvalet (10. Mai 2010)

[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/font]Elementarstab


----------



## Captain Jack (10. Mai 2010)

Kaminursche Doppelaxt der Qualen 



  ^^


----------



## Blizzlike (10. Mai 2010)

Hier meine Version von Frostgram.
Ich hoffe mir ist sie einigermaßen gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39034


----------



## Mindadar (10. Mai 2010)

Meine Legendäre Hexenmeister Waffe(Casterstab)
Satans Rache


----------



## Overskilled (10. Mai 2010)

hier ma mein kataclysmus preview xD
http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=38890 (aus mit den ninjan xD

why sind eure waffen alle legendary ?!?!


----------



## Mindadar (10. Mai 2010)

hihihi ich wette der threadersteller ist ein GM der sich waffen raussuchen soll für Cataclysm xD mein stab wird dann die legndäre waffe von Ragnaros ^^


----------



## Overskilled (10. Mai 2010)

na toll jz hast du ihn verraten !


----------



## Krazi (10. Mai 2010)

*Soviel dazu*


----------



## PalaBubble (10. Mai 2010)

Blutelf-Paladin only !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quel'Rith, Klinge der Blutritter


----------



## Diclonii (10. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39077 x)


----------



## DominikS1992 (11. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39096
Der Schaden ist etwas hoch ausgefallen aber der Rest ist wie es sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (11. Mai 2010)

Hier meine drei selfmade Cataclysm-Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1.

Sharavon, Klinge der Macht


2.

Blaues Himmelslicht


3. MEIN LIEBLINGSITEM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Athalion


----------



## Neitras (11. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39147




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (11. Mai 2010)

Verdorbenes Replikat


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. Mai 2010)

[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Stille Treppe [/font]
[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Habs dann auch mal versucht[/font]


----------



## LubuLegend (11. Mai 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Stille Treppe [/font]
> [font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Habs dann auch mal versucht[/font]


Wann erscheint das Item ingame?

epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manfret (11. Mai 2010)

MC´s Hammer


----------



## Glomslín (11. Mai 2010)

hier nochmal etwas gegen die orcs

Orctöter der Wildhämmer


----------



## _Tarima (11. Mai 2010)

Manfret schrieb:


> MC´s Hammer




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"U can't touch this" - ich lach noch immer xD


----------



## Leto1 (11. Mai 2010)

Its my turn

Hier ist meine legendäre Waffe:http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39232]Thoda'reth Furor des Nordrassil


----------



## skyllo (11. Mai 2010)

Der Abokündiger 


Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für den Rechschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (11. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php

Hab mir Mühe gegeben, bewusst ohne Werte wie TW und Krit, da die mit Cata eh wegfallen :>


----------



## zondrias (11. Mai 2010)

Hätte gern mehr Teile für meinen Lvl1 Händler Twink . Krawatte, Hübsche Handschuhe und ein Aktenordner für die Nebenhand in der Waffenhand natürlich ein Kugelschreiber.
Monokel, Gehstock mit Diamantenspitze und feine ausgehschuhe hab ich schon


----------



## Fxe (11. Mai 2010)

CHaos, Gebieter der Dämonen
Chaos, Gebieter der Dämonen 


Hexer Legendary 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werte sind real und für Cata gut möglich!


----------



## Fxe (11. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator.set/item.php?id=

*RÜSTUNG DES BANKTWINKS *ist da !!


----------



## BobaBasti (11. Mai 2010)

habe es mal versucht ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Axt der frostigen Seele


----------



## Phantooom (11. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39264


----------



## Cable (11. Mai 2010)

An'Logo'sh, Ende aller Dinge  
Antimaterie-Reaktor 

 Hier mal meine versuche^^


----------



## Paskovic (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich auch mal an ein paar realistischere Items versucht. Stand soll knapp über icc 25er hero sein, was es ja leider nie geben wird.
Items stehen in der Signatur.


----------



## Simi1994 (11. Mai 2010)

Cable schrieb:


> Antimaterie-Reaktor


 MAde my Day! Barlow rules!!!^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Cyklan schrieb:


> Ja unbedingt auf meinen und den Namen der Waffe achten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr realistisch... wirklich...


----------



## elfithefreak (11. Mai 2010)

Meine persönliche Anti-Paladin Massenvernichtungswaffe^^


http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39299


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Claymore des auslöschenden Gladiators

S9 Waffe, für Krit kann man ja Mastery einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (11. Mai 2010)

Ach ja, da würde sich mein Pala drüber freuen

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39305


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Hrvatska schrieb:


> bitte posten was für items ihr so herstelt! (!) Sollte realistisch sein kein HC ULTIMATE 1337 haxXor sh**t (!)



Haltet euch bitte an die Thread Regeln...


----------



## Simi1994 (11. Mai 2010)

[url="http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39309]Chaosfresser[/URL]%20%20%20"]Chaosfresser
[/url]


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> Chaosfresser





Hrvatska schrieb:


> bitte posten was für items ihr so herstelt! (!) Sollte realistisch sein kein HC ULTIMATE 1337 haxXor sh**t (!)



?!


----------



## Pullerchen (11. Mai 2010)

Klaue des Todes 

 meine kleine waffe für Cata


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2010)

Geschenk der Mondgöttin




Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Geschenk der Mondgöttin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Proccs und on Use sind total übertrieben sowie der Sockelbonus. Außerdem viel zu wenig ZM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Stäbe haben ca. 720 ZM.


----------



## Deathknight3 (11. Mai 2010)

Todesschwinge's Kralle

=)

Edith sagt, dass ich den Schaden pro Sekunde vergessen habe =(


----------



## Dragonique (11. Mai 2010)

Kuchen 



  *Need*


----------



## Xibo (11. Mai 2010)

Queldelor




Ich würd mal sagen über diese Waffe würde sich jede Katze freuen


----------



## Brillenputztuch (11. Mai 2010)

Legendär

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39363


----------



## Tørmentum (11. Mai 2010)

Klinge des Vulkanzorns


----------



## (c)hecker52 (11. Mai 2010)

Ehering der Qualen


----------



## elfithefreak (11. Mai 2010)

Fun-Item^^ Sogar irgendwie realistisch, wäre zumindest mal nen tolles Item^^


Gnomische XI-3 Anti-GS Granate
http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39382


----------



## Carnage88 (11. Mai 2010)

Traumnarbe


Das wäre mal was für meinen Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich dass ich rassen diskriminiere aber B11 > all ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Mai 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Fun-Item^^ Sogar irgendwie realistisch, wäre zumindest mal nen tolles Item^^
> 
> 
> Gnomische XI-3 Anti-GS Granate
> http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=39382



Made my day, richtig geil xD


----------



## Paskovic (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal noch ein Item erstellt. Auch dieses hätte in, der nicht mehr kommenden, hc 25er Ini, nach Icc, droppen können.
Hammer des Todes


----------



## Adorabell (11. Mai 2010)

Jeder sollte einen haben! 
http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39375]Matsch


----------



## Grayback (11. Mai 2010)

Waldläufer Schneide


so hier mal meine frisch erstellte Waffe für lvl 81

nein, die stats müssen nicht direkt up to date sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmudli (11. Mai 2010)

Gut, da wir den Boden der Ernsthaftigkeit nun schon längst verlassen haben, schmeiss ich meinen Senf auch dazu:

[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Annihilation[/font]


----------



## Hrvatska (11. Mai 2010)

Valumes schrieb:


> Snickers



haha total imba xD das beste bis jtz ^^


----------



## Druidna (12. Mai 2010)

Róxxòr der Noobpwner 


Nein damit will ich nicht rumflamen wir war nur langweilig und das wäre doch ne top Waffe für alle die nach 1 Versuch noch nicht mit dem Raid durch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (12. Mai 2010)

Sowas kommt immer gut!

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39459


----------



## aridyne (12. Mai 2010)

Schattenfang 

ein muss für jeden melee pvp twink^^


----------



## myxemio (12. Mai 2010)

mal ganz ehrlich - DAS wär der Hammer:

Holzhammer für Narkose

würde ich sofort farmen

(hmmm...... weiß jetzt nur nicht, warum da jetzt Questgegenstand steht....	einfach wegdenken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MorbidBloodshed (12. Mai 2010)

vote 4 klassenquests, die einen auch zu raidbossen führen

Abgespaltene Klaue des Feuergottes


----------



## Maliken (12. Mai 2010)

wovon ich schon immer Träume:




http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39482


----------



## MorbidBloodshed (12. Mai 2010)

kurz vor 11, bald kann ich hiermit aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versunkene Aegis von Vashj'ir 

Verloren geglaubtes Bollwerk der Ahn'Kahar


----------



## Demigod (12. Mai 2010)

hab mich auch mal an einer erstellung versucht ^^ Rache des Geistes


----------



## Ginkohana (12. Mai 2010)

DiegoDark schrieb:


> Hier mal mein versuch!^^
> 
> Thori'dal, Furor der Zukunft
> 
> ...




Aalsoo:
1. aha eine leutende Aura..is nicht wahr...
2. Da Hunter mit Cata sowieso keine Muni mehr brauchen ist der Effekt ziemlich sinnlos.
3. Da Hunter mit Cata keine Muni mehr brauchen brauchen sie keinen Köcher, selbst jetzt ist Köcher tragen Sinnlos da es mittlerweile 1000er Stacks sind.
4. ist Thori'dal ein Eigenname und keine Bezeichnung.


----------



## giov@nni (12. Mai 2010)

Für alle die wie ich die Nase voll haben von Leuten mit IMBA 6500 GearScore aber keinen Skill und kein Plan von ihrer Klasse


Mächtiger Stab des Skill´s


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Aalsoo:
> 1. aha eine leutende Aura..is nicht wahr...
> 2. Da Hunter mit Cata sowieso keine Muni mehr brauchen ist der Effekt ziemlich sinnlos.
> 3. Da Hunter mit Cata keine Muni mehr brauchen brauchen sie keinen Köcher, selbst jetzt ist Köcher tragen Sinnlos da es mittlerweile 1000er Stacks sind.
> 4. ist Thori'dal ein Eigenname und keine Bezeichnung.



Da stimm ich nur zu. Außerdem ist das Tempo von 2.10 vollkommener Müll, nur für Troll und Nachtelf und die Trefferchance + die Stats sind auch Dreck xD


----------



## Der Hutmacher (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch mal was rumgespielt und mich an einen meiner 80ger orientiert^^ Vom Namen her!

Stab des Pytagora


----------



## Jerkia (12. Mai 2010)

so hab ich auch mal rangetraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39502


fragt mich nicht wie ich darauf kam...


----------



## Der Hutmacher (12. Mai 2010)

Den find ich auch noch nice XD

Tyrandes Keule der Emanzipation


----------



## Pesi (12. Mai 2010)

So meine Waffe für die kleinen Magier Gnome

http://crazyhunter.c...hp?id=39519]Die


----------



## Pyrodimi (12. Mai 2010)

Ich bin nur ein Pet


----------



## Novane (12. Mai 2010)

Naja es ist nicht ganz realistisch das dieses Item den Weg ins Spiel findet.
Sollte es aber den Weg finden wäre es nicht stark genug
(ACHTUNG IRONIE!)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39524


----------



## Jerkia (12. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39749 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DADA


----------



## Edrohma (12. Mai 2010)

Also ernsthaft ist ja sehr wenig von den Items.... 
Ich wär für:

Gratisitem

für jeden Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anomali (12. Mai 2010)

So erstmal Unfug^^ (musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39532


Hier mein ernst gemeintes Item. Ich denke dabei an ein Legendären Drop von Ragnaros, dieser soll wohl in Cataclysm neu und angepasst erscheinen.
http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39535

Sonst gute Einfälle bisher gesehen.


----------



## Nico-Desaster (12. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39577

Ich geb dann einfach auch mal meinen Senf dazu. (:

Need für meinen Druiden. ^__^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab hier mal ein Magierlegendary mit meiner Meinung nach realistischen Werten erstellt. 

Todesschwinges gefangener Atem


----------



## Torun (12. Mai 2010)

Joels Turnbeutel des Grauens


----------



## BinaufBlaue (12. Mai 2010)

Dildo der Frauenbefriediger

Wäre eine geniale Waffe für WOW.


----------



## Griego (12. Mai 2010)

Feuerknaller


----------



## The Tokaro (12. Mai 2010)

Gefährlicher Speer

für alle Deppen


----------



## The Tokaro (12. Mai 2010)

Trand des völlig Wahnsinigen das wär doch auch was


----------



## Feltor (12. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39626 

Das wär ne geile Waffe nach Deathwing 25 Hero Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (12. Mai 2010)

Da kommen alte Gefühle hoch. . . Wütende Gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://crazyhunter.c...id=39635]Kolben der verflogenen Liebe


----------



## encorre (12. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39637

Ist vieleicht ein wenig übertrieben, aber trotzdem geil! xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylece (12. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39645

fürs erste


----------



## HansiHansenHans (12. Mai 2010)

Hier meine Waffe!!

Der Einarmige Bogen


----------



## Noxal (12. Mai 2010)

Schwert des Egoisten


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2010)

lol das erste woran ich gedacht hab ist ne 
AK 47 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


link verloren ...


----------



## Wizzbeast (12. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Dildo der Frauenbefriediger
> 
> Wäre eine geniale Waffe für WOW.



hantlich = handlich
geilheid = geilheit

Das Item passt zu dem Niveau deiner Rechtschreibung


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2010)

der es mir grad auch noch eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39661


----------



## x123 (12. Mai 2010)

Yo hier mal zur Abwechselung ein nicht legendäres Item^^. *klick*


----------



## Atraz (12. Mai 2010)

Hier maln Epic bogen für 85
[URL=http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39684]Bogen aus den Überresten von C'Thun[/url]


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Mai 2010)

AK-47


----------



## MasterFox (12. Mai 2010)

mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen drum hab ich mal diese gemacht

Rettung in allerletzte Sekunde


----------



## nemø (13. Mai 2010)

Weil's sonst keiner hat ^^

Niveau


----------



## musiccontroler (13. Mai 2010)

ImbaRoxxorSchurkes Schnuffeltuch 
Das ultimative Item. Flame sie alle weg ImbaRoxxor


----------



## serius1607 (13. Mai 2010)

Szepter of Deathwing


----------



## serius1607 (13. Mai 2010)

Mein Link


----------



## serius1607 (13. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (13. Mai 2010)

Mein Link


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

sachmal die bearbeiten-Funktion kennste nicht, oder?
Unglaublich *kopf schüttel*


----------



## serius1607 (13. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sachmal die bearbeiten-Funktion kennste nicht, oder?
> Unglaublich *kopf schüttel*



menno sry poste des erste ma nen bild ;( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Mai 2010)

*rofl*


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> menno sry poste des erste ma nen *bild* ;(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt...du bist unglaublich. Aber man kann noch lernen!


----------



## talsimir (13. Mai 2010)

Schwert des Kronos

Ok, der DPS ist bissl krass, aber es macht Sinn xD?!


----------



## Atraz (13. Mai 2010)

Lichking's Hundeleine
wirds nie geben und ja mir ist grad lw


----------



## Rysis (13. Mai 2010)

@ Noxiel: klar gibt es hier jetzt bestimmt Leute die einfach nur scheiße posten aber ich denke es gibt leute die sich auch ein kopf gemacht haben und alles genau beachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




habe mir erlaubt auch mal ein item zu erstellen, nur leider ist die DPS zahl ein bissl zu hoch geworden, wäre besser wenn sie auf 276.5 wäre statt die 476.5

Würdenbogen


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

Ich als Alchi vom Fach brauche natürlich dieses hier:

Burroughs's Pflückmesser


----------



## ReDDey (13. Mai 2010)

Mein Item
Wurfangel


----------



## ach was solls. (13. Mai 2010)

Dritte Hand


----------



## Nomisno (14. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine Sammlung erster Cataclysm-Items, die meiner Meinung nach realistisch sind.

Krise

Das letzte Wort

Armag'aggedon

Die seele der Magie

Bollwerk der toten Welt


----------



## Marvo666 (23. Mai 2010)

Hier meine, man verstehe die Ironie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://crazyhunter.c...reator/item.php
Link lost -.-


----------



## RoOniX (23. Mai 2010)

[URL=http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40174]Dingo, Wildnis von Azeroth[/url]

Das wäre ein schönes Enh Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brütàló1 (23. Mai 2010)

HAHA das is die Geilste waffe von allen 



----------->   http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40177]l@u-haxor  <----------	l@u = Lough at you


----------



## Evalor (23. Mai 2010)

da mal nen nettes schild^^

Barikade der Hoheit


----------



## Brütàló1 (23. Mai 2010)

Habe auf der SEITE die SET erstellung gefunden Meine IDEE ----> http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator.set/item.php?id=]BESSER ALS ALLES


----------



## Muwbi (23. Mai 2010)

Gnomenschlächter
Das perfekte Item für alle, die kein Frühstück bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

[url="http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40209"]Knecht Lootrechts Beutel[/url]

Wenn die Kiddies wieder nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankx (23. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40201
[font="'Segoe UI"]
[/font]
[font="'Segoe UI"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für Rechtschreibfehler keine Haftung[/font]


----------



## Skyler93 (23. Mai 2010)

ttp://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40207
und als passendes video dazu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXoJDQpeyKM

(Absolut empfehlenswert für Family Guy fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (23. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php


----------



## Fee1404 (23. Mai 2010)

Kondom des Grauens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Männer nehmt euch in acht!


----------



## Lempo (23. Mai 2010)

Sagt mir mal eure meinung zu 
http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40215

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GammaChief (23. Mai 2010)

Knochenhammer des Dämonenlords


----------



## Nerevar88 (23. Mai 2010)

Heilige Handgranate von Antiochia

Helm der Dominanz


----------



## Supermany2 (23. Mai 2010)

Siegreiche Klinge der Allianz

Und hier noch etwas das JEDER sich besorgen würde egal wie Teuer oder Schwer zu bekommen^^

Starkes Hemd


----------



## Alphajaeger (23. Mai 2010)

Mein Gegenstand:

Versuch es - aber nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den hab ich schon seit Monaten geplant gehabt

sorry, sind ein paar rechtschreibfehler und stats fehler drinne, war aber noch 1,5 stunden kontrolle zu faul.....


----------



## Deìmos the Warrior (23. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40280

und dazu passend

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40283


----------



## Deìmos the Warrior (23. Mai 2010)

nein, verschrieben im item xD


----------



## pastranora (23. Mai 2010)

Stab der Programmierer


----------



## brion94 (23. Mai 2010)

HC ULTIMATE 1337 haxXor sh**t


----------



## Supermany2 (23. Mai 2010)

GammaChief schrieb:


> Knochenhammer des Dämonenlords



wäre nichtmal zu überteriben denn TEMPO 5000 macht die Positiven werte gut weg^^


----------



## Bitzy (23. Mai 2010)

Bogen der Bansheekönigin


----------



## Supermany2 (23. Mai 2010)

Hier noch was von nem Kumpel ohne Buffed Account^^

Donnergeschmiedeter Hammer der Götter


----------



## Harderstyle13 (23. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40303]Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 neeeeeeiiin is keine Dk Tank waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harderstyle13 (23. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40306]unheiliger Furz von Arthas YEÄÄÄ eins11


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (23. Mai 2010)

Hab auch mal^^

Weil wegen der Milch


----------



## Aeiouz (23. Mai 2010)

Typisch Pala

Angstbalse Reloaded


----------



## Chronoa123 (23. Mai 2010)

Sinero,Szepter des Königs

=)


----------



## timinatorxx (23. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40348

meine waffe !


----------



## Alphajaeger (23. Mai 2010)

2. Waffe ist imba:

H1N1 Impfung 


die dritte waffe ist erst ab 18:

Consorred


----------



## VaulTier (23. Mai 2010)

Reit'Luaf, Stab des Überlebens Mein Traum SV-Stab...


----------



## VaulTier (23. Mai 2010)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Kondom des Grauens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenn den Film XDDD


----------



## Muwbi (24. Mai 2010)

Also, hier noch eine Waffe:
eBayHammer des Krieger

Vielleicht mach ich eine ganze eBayWaffenreihe.


----------



## Altenaar (24. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.c...40420]Löwenzahn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (30. Mai 2010)

die ist doch geil wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=39731


----------



## Gott92 (30. Mai 2010)

nein ist sie nicht -.-


----------



## Ts_Marie (30. Mai 2010)

[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Deine Mutter![/font]


----------



## SaVeX (30. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40649 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raque (30. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40656


----------



## ingame_wow (30. Mai 2010)

Huhu hier meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40661]aka47[/URL]


----------



## sheamus (30. Mai 2010)

Verneigt euch vor: http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=40671


----------



## Liberiana (30. Mai 2010)

sheamus schrieb:


> Verneigt euch vor: http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=40671



Nach dem lesen des Items hab ich auch den Namen verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (31. Mai 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=40674]HC ULTIMATE 1337 haxXor sh**t


----------



## Darkstiller (31. Mai 2010)

Thrall's rechte Hand 

Find ich ganz gelungen . Die Geschichte dazu ist aber erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (31. Mai 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> Gabel
> 
> super sache =)
> sollte jeder besitzen



Wo bekomm ich die her ??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (31. Mai 2010)

Abgsehen davon, dass einige Items recht unkreativ sind, finde Ich sie trotzdem amüsant.


----------



## Rudixo (31. Mai 2010)

meines zeichens pala, deshalb Vergeltende Panzerung der Buße


----------



## Seifenspender (31. Mai 2010)

Meins

[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Die Dämonenseele

[/font]


----------



## schumii (9. Juni 2010)

[font=Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/font]König Menethil's Krone


----------



## Alphajaeger (9. Juli 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=41943

für die angelfans unter uns


----------



## HDMagosh (10. Juli 2010)

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php


----------



## Nightroad (10. Juli 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> http://crazyhunter.c...reator/item.php



und dein item ?^^


----------



## Xenori (10. Juli 2010)

http://crazyhunter.c...hp?id=41968]FDP[/URL]

Grau. Verdient Grau. xDD


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. Juli 2010)

Hrvatska schrieb:


> kein HC ULTIMATE 1337 haxXor sh**t (!)
> 
> [font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Gebrochene Klinge von Azeroth [/font]
> [font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]





und dann postest du uns ein legendray nur für schurken...


----------



## CaptainJackParrot (10. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mich für was ganz originelles entschieden xD





http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=41969

noch eins xD


http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=41974


----------



## SuperSaurfang (10. Juli 2010)

Garroshs Abzeichen des Unbesiegbaren 



für fans von garrosh


----------



## AliasSense (10. Juli 2010)

[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]Die Sense vom Sensenmann[/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hät ich auf jeden fall need


----------



## immortal15 (10. Juli 2010)

Angst


----------



## CaptainJackParrot (10. Juli 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> Angst



Das is ne Axt und unten steht	"der jenige der es vermag dieses schwert zu führen ist wahrhaft unsterblich !" xD


nicht böse gemeint^^

noch was^^

http://crazyhunter.cr.funpic.de/itemcreator/item.php?id=41992


----------



## AliasSense (10. Juli 2010)

CaptainJackParrot schrieb:


> http://crazyhunter.c...em.php?id=41974



das erste ist total mal wieder übertrieben, aber die unterhose ist der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (10. Juli 2010)

Dolch der Lavaströme


----------



## chixo (10. Juli 2010)

an alle magier da draussen : Mage of the Mage





Hoffentlich übernimmt das blizz xDDD


----------



## Denieria (10. Juli 2010)

Ultimatives HUNTERITEM ^^

Biegsamer Zweig Teldrassil's


----------



## Samaraner (10. Juli 2010)

Haudrauffäustlinge des Meisterschmieds


----------



## Krezton (10. Juli 2010)

HM der schaden von manchen Waffen hier ist in Cata nicht mehr so unwahrscheinlich da auch Priester dann mit 100 k life rumlaufen (im endcontent)


----------



## Laber (10. Juli 2010)

habe da mal die 

Legendäre Tank-Axt

entwickelt


----------



## Laber (10. Juli 2010)

habe da auch mal eine Legendäre Tank-Axt entwickelt


----------

